# Red Funnel video 1933



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

An interesting video of early Red Funnel ferries.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUWgzWkeT9w&feature=youtu.be


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

Dickyboy, I enjoyed the video. I believe I was taken to the island on one of those ferries when I was a two year old in 1936.

Thanks

Taff


----------

